# enlightenment用下用什么软件来浏览硬盘上的文

## xmwxd

打开nautilus的时候每次都会切换到gnome的桌面

这样很不方便,有没有不用切换桌面的文件浏览器

就象开一个网页一样打开一个文件夹

----------

## SnEptUne

 *xmwxd wrote:*   

> 打开nautilus的时候每次都会切换到gnome的桌面
> 
> 这样很不方便,有没有不用切换桌面的文件浏览器
> 
> 就象开一个网页一样打开一个文件夹

 

You can try

```
nautilus --nodesktop
```

If you are interested in using alternative file manager, 

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3151.

I personally just use konquerer.

----------

## xmwxd

```
nautilus --nodesktop
```

 that's it  

thanks

----------

